# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Na snuiten krachtsverlies in linkerhand

## tinekeburg1

afgelopen zondag moest ik niezen en daarna mijn neus gesnoten het volgende moment had ik geen gevoel meer in mijn linker hand en geen kracht om links iets vast te houden wat kan het zijn?

----------

